# My WingChun Synthesis



## Martial D (Aug 12, 2018)

As many of you know, Ive been putting my WC training though the crucible of training MMA and kickboxing over the past year or so. Insodoing my WC has changed more than a little. Some of you have asked for some specifics, so here is a small start to that. This one covers stance and some very basic hand strikes, and how they differ both from the WC I was taught and the typical kickboxing/mma way.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 12, 2018)

I like your punch. You have demonstrated a very important principle.

In the

- beginner lever, you only see the arm movement and you don't see the body movement.
- advance lever, you only see the body movement and you don't see the arm movement.

I hate the "move arms only and freeze the body" type of training. Unfortunately it appears a lot during the beginner level WC training.

I like to train how to punch by putting my arms behind my back. It forces me to move my body.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 12, 2018)

I made a video of a few minutes of WC bagwork on bob and the stupid thing got flagged because there was music playing in the other room it didnt like. Oh well. Ill try again later.


----------



## lansao (Aug 12, 2018)

Looking great here and making great points. Thanks for sharing and please do post more.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 13, 2018)

I'll upload more video later, hopefully including a sparring video or two.

For now I'll talk about a couple of the revelation/a ha moments I've had over the past year. Firstly, I used to use WC situationally, ie I would box at range and only think about WC stuff in a standing clinch. Now it just tends to blend into everything. Always forward intent but always to the angle. Never straight forward unless he is offline. Always striving to jam the outside gate. This is stuff I knew in my head from WC, but you don't really understand until you feel actual pressure from another human being that also understands these things.

Anyway, specific conclusions I have come to.

Kwon sau is awesome when the other guy likes to throw straight kicks.

Bong Sau is useless. No really, I've never found a situation where it helped, and leaves me out of position.

The downward elbows are tricky, nobody really expects them. They are great for breaking collar ties just long enough for a follow-up.

Pac sau is 90% of the hand movements that aren't a punch. The remaining ten percent is everything else.

Also, huen sau. It's amazing how useful this movement is for hand fighting, grappling, and escapes.

More later.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 13, 2018)

This is my SLT I was taught many moons ago, for context. I am thinking of making a variant to more closely reflect what my wing chun has become, just for fun. Maybe one day.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 13, 2018)

And a bit of light bagwork. No music this time so youtube didn't pull it yay!






I guess I'll leave it at that until I can get some footage with a partner. Only so much wing chun can be demonstrated in single player mode.


----------



## lansao (Aug 14, 2018)

Martial D said:


> And a bit of light bagwork. No music this time so youtube didn't pull it yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good there, bud. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 14, 2018)

lansao said:


> Looking good there, bud. Keep up the hard work.


Thanks. I'm all about the hard work.

But is it really work if its fun and nobody is paying you?


----------



## Martial D (Aug 14, 2018)

Given the amount of smack talk I do around here, I'm surprised more of you aren't taking this opportunity to critique my stuff lol.

Probably better this way...


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 15, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Given the amount of smack talk I do around here, I'm surprised more of you aren't taking this opportunity to critique my stuff lol.
> 
> Probably better this way...


You should really instruct BOB to keep his hands up...


(But seriously, really cool watching the vids, good stuff! That second vid of your form looks almost like Tensho kata in karate...)


----------



## Martial D (Aug 15, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> You should really instruct BOB to keep his hands up...
> 
> 
> (But seriously, really cool watching the vids, good stuff! That second vid of your form looks almost like Tensho kata in karate...)


The thing about Bob is he takes defense very seriously. The problem is he gets all his defense from JCVD movies.

Luckily he has a granite chin!


----------



## lansao (Aug 15, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Given the amount of smack talk I do around here, I'm surprised more of you aren't taking this opportunity to critique my stuff lol.
> 
> Probably better this way...



It’s cool, we started the smack talk in a separate thread. 

Better this way for sure. If you want critique you’ll ask for it.

What do you think you’re doing well vs need to work on?

~ Alan


----------



## Martial D (Aug 15, 2018)

lansao said:


> It’s cool, we started the smack talk in a separate thread.
> 
> Better this way for sure. If you want critique you’ll ask for it.
> 
> ...


I'd like to think I improve a little each day. I also think there's room for that improvement, on all fronts.


----------



## paitingman (Aug 15, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Bong Sau is useless. No really, I've never found a situation where it helped, and leaves me out of position.



Anyone else have troubles with Bong?

I've never been able to do bong sau straight up.
I usually use it out of habit for defection and cover and it pretty much always turns into Lan right after. Or if I'm not going to lan sau I don't bong. idk.

Or it may have been an instinctual Bong that turns into cover and normally followed up with this movement at 2:37 out of my point sparring habits.





I still like it but I wouldn't call it just a bong sau


----------



## Martial D (Aug 15, 2018)

paitingman said:


> Anyone else have troubles with Bong?
> 
> I've never been able to do bong sau straight up.
> I usually use it out of habit for defection and cover and it pretty much always turns into Lan right after. Or if I'm not going to lan sau I don't bong. idk.
> ...



For me it works fine during chi sau and such, or if I maintain classical footwork and posture. But I don't, so it doesn't 

Plus, if I'm under the arm on the mirror side, I want my arm to be to the outside so I can grab an underhook or throw a body shot. Having it to the inside just puts me in recovery mode, and that's if it works!

I am sure there are others out there that make it work. I think the fact that I am taller than most people has something to do with it. Getting under to the inside seems to work better for shorter guys.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 15, 2018)

btw which one of these guys is you? I hope its the guy in white that throws the lunging superman hammerfist at 1:25 or so, because that was sick


----------



## paitingman (Aug 15, 2018)

Martial D said:


> btw which one of these guys is you? I hope its the guy in white that throws the lunging superman hammerfist at 1:25 or so, because that was sick


i WISH one of those guys was me! Those two are point kickboxing legends!


----------



## lansao (Aug 16, 2018)

paitingman said:


> Anyone else have troubles with Bong?
> 
> I've never been able to do bong sau straight up.
> I usually use it out of habit for defection and cover and it pretty much always turns into Lan right after. Or if I'm not going to lan sau I don't bong. idk.
> ...



I’ve used it a few times when sparring and found it effective. That said, I think there are differences in how I implement it that might make a difference. Context also matters. I tend to use low bong sao more than high.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 16, 2018)

paitingman said:


> Anyone else have troubles with Bong?



Yeah I'm certain a few people do!





(... it was theeeere.... XD )


----------



## lansao (Aug 16, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Yeah I'm certain a few people do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine used to clog from time to time. White vinegar and salt helped.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 16, 2018)

Malos1979 said:


> What did I just watch? Is that Karate? Taekwondo? Jumpy stuff? Arms swinging everywere haha


It was a bit unusual to see guys using the sideways tkd hopping but only throwing hands. I'm sure there's a reason...


----------

